# Unusually cold spring takes its toll on songbird populations



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

This should be Carrol Henderson's favorite task of the year, checking bird nest boxes at Carlos Avery Wildlife Management area in Forest Lake, Minnesota to see who's taken up residence.

More...


----------

